# Root 7 Major Bar Chord Fingering



## JohnnyCNote (Dec 6, 2007)

Question time:

After performing my due diligence by searching here and elsewhere, I have yet to find a simple fingering chart for a 7-string tuned B E A D G B E. All I need is the major bar chord fingering for power chords. I'd be most grateful to anyone who could either post a jpg/gif of one or direct me to a site where I can find one. 

I tried a couple of sites with virtual guitars that could be strummed online, etc., but they had all kinds of jazz chords or didn't allow for adding the 7th string. I've found that for what I play a major bar chord makes the best power chord, even if it's technically not in the same key I'm playing.

So, what's the word?

Thanks, gracias, spasibo, danke, merci, grazie and evkharisto . . .


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Dec 6, 2007)

Eh? A power chord? As in the root and the fifth? Then just take the root on the seventh string, and add the fifth, which will be two frets up on the next string. You can add the next octave, which will be on the same fret on the fifth string, and the next fifth, which will be a further two frets up on the fourth string. And that's a power chord. You move it up and down the neck.

Sorry if I'm misunderstanding.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Dec 6, 2007)

That's the theory, but I'd like to see a chord chart just to make sure I'm doing it correctly.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Dec 6, 2007)

chord house ::: guitar room (advanced) -- online guitar chords and scales

Go there, change the tuning to BEADGB (just click the "-" sign 5 times for each string except G), choose whatever root you want (C, C#, D, etc), and the "5". That will give you a fingering chart minus the top string.


```
- - 1 - - - - - - -
- - 5 - - - - - - -
1 - - - - - - - - -
```

This is an example of what a fingering chart for a power chord would look like, bass strings on the bottom. 1 is the root, 5 is the fifth, etc. If it were a C power chord, this would be the first fret 7th string, third fret on the 6th and 5th strings. The notes would be C, G, C. If you wanted C# you'd move everything up one fret, to be 2nd fret seventh string, 4th fret 6th and 5th string, and the notes would be C#, G#, C#. Etc.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Dec 6, 2007)

My music theory's a bit rusty, but I seem to recall that a major chord would contain the 1st, 3rd and 5th. That would make the B Maj a B, D and E. I'm curious what the most commonly used fingering would be . . .


----------



## Naren (Dec 6, 2007)

A power chord is the same no matter where it is on the fretboard.
Here are open powerchords based on each string (the root, the fifth, and the octave. The octave is, of course, optional, but I usually play it, since a power chord is usually just 1st and 5th).

e-------------3--2---
b----------3--3--0---
g-------2--2--0------
D----2--2--0---------
A-2--2--0------------
E-2--0---------------
B-0------------------

You can move it around using the exact same shape.

e-------------6--5---
b----------6--6--3---
g-------5--5--3------
D----5--5--3---------
A-5--5--3------------
E-5--3---------------
B-3------------------

There you go. Not very hard...



JohnnyCNote said:


> My music theory's a bit rusty, but I seem to recall that a major chord would contain the 1st, 3rd and 5th. That would make the B Maj a B, D and E. I'm curious what the most commonly used fingering would be . . .



Yes. A major chord contains the 1st, 3rd and 5th. A minor chord contains the 1st, flatted 3rd (aka minor third), and 5th.

However, you asked about power chords, which would just be the 1st and 5th with no third present at all. Generally chords with distortion sound better with less notes present which is why power chords are generally used on distorted guitars. Basically, the 1st and 5th and, if you would like to add a string, the 1st, 5th, and 8th, and if you would like to add another string, the 1st and 5th with octaves of both the 1st (the 8th) and 5th (the 12th).

An E minor chord on a seven-string only consists of 3 notes, but with them repeating: E, G, and B. On the seven-string: BEBEGBE (all strings open except the second fret fretted on the A and D strings. On a six-string it would be the same thing just without the low B: EBEGBE).


----------



## Durero (Dec 6, 2007)

John the terms 'major chord' and 'power chord' are mutually exclusive. They're two different types of chords. 
Power chords are well explained by Eric & Jongpil above, and for a few simple major chord fingerings check out this post from another thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...chniques/41534-silly-question.html#post729280


----------



## Drew (Dec 6, 2007)

FWIW, I use the same fingering for a major chord on the 6th string when playing on the 7th, but I drop everything over what would be the 5th: 

|---|
|---|
|---|
|-4-|
|-5-|
|-5-|
|-3-|

It's not as "full" as a full seven string one would be, but you get into problems with the 3rd string being tuned to a major 3rd insteadof a 4th, so it's tough to do much else. 

Also, if you want to get your thumb into the action, this works - 

|-4-|
|-5-|
|-4-|
|-6-|
|-7-|
|---|
|-5-|
T

Give 'em a shot.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the info! I've been using the term "power chord" pretty loosely, and must confess I wasn't aware it referred to something more specific than simply a bar chord played through an amp for maximum effect.

That being said, for my own style, I've always used root 5 and 6 major chords as they sound particularly good when played through my set-up:












So what I'm looking for is the fingering for a root 7 major chord. It's important that it includes the 7th string so that it will go along with the B string on a 5-string bass. . .


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Dec 6, 2007)

Yup, a power chord is just a root and the fifth.

If you want major chord fingerings, you can go to the website I linked to above, change the tuning, and then add the high E I guess.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks! I'll check it out . . .


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 6, 2007)

JohnnyCNote said:


> My music theory's a bit rusty, but I seem to recall that a major chord would contain the 1st, 3rd and 5th. That would make the B Maj a B, D and E. I'm curious what the most commonly used fingering would be . . .



the D is actually a D sharp. If the D is natural its a B minor chord. FYI.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Dec 6, 2007)

As I said, my theory is a bit rusty. While it's not correct in the music sense, I've found that major bar chords really sound great through my set-up, which has always consisted of at least one 160 watt Peavey head and one of several distortion/fuzz boxes.

I'm also fond of the single coil sound for chords, so if I get the Ibanez S7320 (or whatever) I'm going to look into having a coil splitter switch installed at some point. I have custom switching on both of my Strats which I've been very happy with . . .


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 8, 2007)

From my experience, its possible to use certain shapes to play 2nd inversion chords using something like the Eminor or Emaj-shape bar chords (meaning the 7th shapes etc). I can also play a Cmaj in open position using my thumb for a low C. I dont know of any other chord shapes that use all seven strings. Also I'm not sure that using 'standard' bar-chord shapes you can play anything in root position using all strings whatsoever. Im sure there are some possibilities if you have very long fingers.. (or are playing two-handed chords)

edit: Maj/Min 9's in second inversion work too...


----------

